# My Product Collection (56K make a cup of tea!)



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok here goes.........................

Have been putting off photographing this for a while due to the enormity of the task but I am getting my garage restored and enlarged so needed to sort it out today!!









First up Megs bottles wth detailer line products and foam guns









Some detailer line products









Some AG pro valet products and QEW









My screwfix lightng stand









6 15L buckets, + gritguard and wet and dry vac









Some of my brushes hanging up, I have more but no hanging space!!









Makita Rotary, Bitlema Cyclo, Porter cable DA and Cosmos cordless bufer









Meguiars









Einszett









Poorboys, Clearkote, Collinite, max wax









Autoglym









Zaino









Sonus, Klasse, wheelwax and 4 star


















Odds and sodds









Hand applicators and 4 inch pads









6 inch pc/rotary pads










Some m/f cloths and mitts


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

OH MY GOD!

that must be at least a grands worth there mate! lol


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Sooo that'll make you the ultimate horder yeah  

I can see how you're too busy to check your PM's eh  

Bryan


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Pm's lol? Did you send one, haven't received one?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bleeding ell. You got enough there....


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I've been waiting for this, very impressive:doublesho :doublesho 

Alex:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

At last - found someone worse than me  

At least I know the secret to those tree shots mate - must be the Soltan factor 20 lovingly rubbed into your paint....


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent amount there, good balance of stuff too! 

Whats the DP Max Wax like?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Not as bad as I imagined it would be, looks good! I thought it'd be more like ...










It probably works out to the same amount mind you - Lol!


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Lovely collection :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Perhaps I'll get that shelving in my new garage Rob!!

JJ only used the maxwax when freezing cold and wasn't blown away but I'll give it a fairer go in the spring!


----------



## Mike172cup (Nov 30, 2005)

OMG!! I think I'm gonna be sick :doublesho


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

What can I say! :doublesho 

As I scrolled down I was thinking to myself thats got to be the last pic, but no! there were more and more!

Damn I envy you, and Rob, that shelving with the products are stunning! :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

You carrying more stock there than most shops!
Thought I was bad enough.
Thanks for posting that - I just showed the wife, now I am only a lightweight weirdo


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Brazo, is that a Stella beer fridge what that lot are sitting on...?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I now know the secret behind that amazing shine, the Soltan! 

Lovely collection


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^LOL!! Yes Neilos its a stella fridge, its where I keep 'My' last stage product 

Looks like I've shocked a few peeps!! Oops!!

OCD sufferer!! Still most of its paid for itself through details!!

My latest 'gadget' purchase is the most special and is yet to hit these shores:devil:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

man after my own heart, i must get all my stuff in one place


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

Very nice collection there Brazo, looking very professional aswell!!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

> Have been putting off photographing this for a while due to the enormity of the task but I am getting my garage restored and enlarged so needed to sort it out today!!


Feck me. Can't imagine why you would need to get the garage enlarged.
That is a collection and some. The photos take up more space than all of the detailing products I own.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh yeah what is that Corrosive stuff used for?


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

wow and more wow
great collection Brazo


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Brazo forgot to ask are the yellow buckets from screwfix? and where did you get the grit guards for them?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Daffy32 said:


> Feck me. Can't imagine why you would need to get the garage enlarged.
> That is a collection and some. The photos take up more space than all of the detailing products I own.


At the moment its a good sized single garage but its no shinefactory 

Once enlarged I will be able to comfortably :buffer: a :car: in it


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Versoman said:


> Brazo forgot to ask are the yellow buckets from screwfix? and where did you get the grit guards for them?


Yes mate from screwfix

I bought the grit guard from pakshak but you can now buy them from www.cleanandshiney.co.uk


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Daffy32 said:


> Oh yeah what is that Corrosive stuff used for?


The original container is a photographic product I think, However it now contains IPA courtesy of Pugoman :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

impressive , very impressive collection


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Brazo, where do you get those buckets with the grit guard?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

SH!T The Bed !!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

adamf said:


> Brazo, where do you get those buckets with the grit guard?


Buckets from screwfix direct, gritguards from www.cleanandshiney.co.uk :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Where can I buy the Maguiars Professional Paste Wax from? Web or Shop.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Its now discontinued from manufacturer but check here www.cleanandshiney.co.uk :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers mate! Is it worth buying?


----------



## Gizmo555 (Jan 27, 2006)

:doublesho 

Awesome collection - should be something there to sort my car out on Sat :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

beardboy said:


> Cheers mate! Is it worth buying?


I think so, we can try it when I come over if you like?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Gizmo555 said:


> :doublesho
> 
> Awesome collection - should be something there to sort my car out on Sat :thumb:


A bit of this:buffer: maybe:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Brazo just so you know its beardboys girlfriend who asked about the wax. I think he is going to arrange a date with you soon for you to do his car.

Thanx
Lucy


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Brazo said:


> The original container is a photographic product I think, However it now contains IPA courtesy of Pugoman :thumb:


What do you use IPA for? I have loads at work that is no longer used so is going spare


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

AR-CoolC said:


> What do you use IPA for? I have loads at work that is no longer used so is going spare


Mix it 50/50 with water, its used to remove glazes/fillers from things like Megs #80/#83 etc so you can see wether your swirl removing or swirl filling.

Alex


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Some sealants like zaino must be applied to 10o% clean paint, as alex says it will remove any oils left from the polishing step


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

WOW - thats all that can be said really!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

More on the way - will post IP sample Tuesday.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Good grief! LOADS of kit. What's the bike with the tri bars on. Do you still use it?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Peter D said:


> Good grief! LOADS of kit. What's the bike with the tri bars on. Do you still use it?


Thats a hangover from days long gone by

Used to do a fair bit of time trialling in my youth, culmininating in a 23 min '10' which I was particularly proud of :thumb:

Upon attending Universtity wine, women and song soon put paid to any early morning training sessions and now I'm just a 'fat "£$^&*' :thumb:


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeh, I could do a 23 min '10' - in my car:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm gonna show those pics to my dad next time he moans about all my detailing products taking up all the space in our garages! he's just lucky that the bulk of my stuff stays at my work premises! lol

some collection there mate!


----------

